# قوانين مساحية تهمك ..... فلا تنساها



## م.ايمن جمال (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

*
* 

قوانين مساحية تهمك
*

*
1- وحدات المساحة*


*الفدان= 24 قيراط = 4200.83 متر مربع 
*
*السهم = 7.293 متر مربع 
*
* القيراط = 24 سهم = 175.035 متر مربع*

* الفدان = 1000 / 3 = 333 قصبه مربعه*












*مساحة الاشكال الهندسية
*





​ *[FONT=&quot]* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المثلث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصف القاعدة فى الارتفاع بمعلومية القاعدة والارتفاع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المثلث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ح (ح-ا)(ح-ب)(ح-ج) تحت الجزر بمعلومية الاضلاع الثلاثة 

ح = نصف محيط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المثلث =( ا + ب + ج) مقسوما على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
حيث ان( ا , ب , ج) هى اطوال اضلاع المثلث[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المثلث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصف حاصل ضرب ضلعيه فى جيب الزاويه المحصوره بينهما[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ½[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا ب جا ج = ½ ا ج جا ب = ½ ب ج جا ا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المثلث القائم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصف حاصل ضرب ضلعى الزاويه القائمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المثلث المتساوى الاضلاع = ¼ س² ×3 √ = 433.س تربيع

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث س = طول ضلع المثلث[/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاشكال الرباعيه[/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة متوازى الاضلاع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القاعدة فى الارتفاع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة شبه المنحرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مجموع القاعدتين المتوازيتين على 2 ) مضروبا في الارتفاع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة المعين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصف حاصل ضرب قطريه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة الشكل الرباعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مجموع مساحة المثلثين الناتجين من توصيل احد قطريه





[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة الاشكال الهندسيه المنتظمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]



* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة اى شكل منتظم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصف طول المحيط فى العمود النازل من المركز على احد الاضلاع



[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدائرة
[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة الدائرة = ط نق2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مساحة القطاع الدائرى = (ط نق 2 ن) مقسوما على 360[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث ن الزاويه المركزيه

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القطاع الدائرى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو جزء محصور بين نصفى قطرين وقوس من الدائرة




[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإنحرافات


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانحراف الدائرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو عباره عن الزاويه من اتجاه الشمال الى الخط مقاسه فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة ويتراوح قيمته من 0 الى 360[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانحراف المختصر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويمكن حسابه من الانحراف الدائرى وتتراوح قيمته بين 0 و 90 مع تحديد الربع الواقع فيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانحراف المختصر فى الربع الاول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو نفسه الانحراف الدائرى

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى الربع الثانى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم حساب الانحراف المختصر من طرح 180 من الدائرى

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى الربع الثالث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم حساب الانحراف المختصر من طرح الدائرى من 180[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى الربع الرابع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يتم حساب الانحراف المختصر من طرح الدائرى من 360[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانحراف الربع دائرى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحسب هذا الانحراف من اتجاه الخط الشمال او الشرقى او [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الجنوبى او الغربى الى الخط نفسه





[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قوانين حساب الاحداثيات
[/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=E1-N1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النقطة

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=E2-N2 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النقطة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لحساب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المسافة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمعلومية الاحداثيات لكل من النقطتين

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]E1-E2)²+(N1-N2)²) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكل تحت الجزر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Dist [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لحساب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانحراف أو الزاوية للضلع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AB [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرق الاحداثى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] E [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مقسوما على فرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] N[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حساب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إحداثى نقطه مجهولة الإحداثيات من نقطة معلومة

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = E1 ± DIST X SIN A[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
N[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = N1 ± DIST X COS A[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

حيث ان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] E1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] N1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هى النقط المعلومه




[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لإيجاد المسافه بالميزان[/FONT]*
 
​
*[FONT=&quot]ياخذ قراءة الشعره السفلى والعليا ويتم طرحهما من بعض والناتج يضرب فى 100 ينتج المسافه





[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية الزوايا


 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A / SIN A = B / SIN B = C / SIN C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

حيث اضلاع المثلث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] A- B- C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

**[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المثلث القائم الزاويه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

AC ²=(AB)²+ (BC)² [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوتر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
([/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظرية فيثاغورث[/FONT][FONT=&quot])


[/FONT]* *BC²=(AC)²/ (AB)² 
*
*AB²= ( AC)²/ (BC)²*

*-لايجاد الزاوية(‹C) نطبق القانون الاتى ظا (‹C)= المقابل(AB)/ المجاور(BC)*

*-لايجاد الزاوية(‹A) :طريقتان

الأولى: يتم جمع زاويتى C&B القائمة ثم طرحهما من 180*

*الثانية: ظا(<A) =المقابل (BC)/المجاور(AB)*

*[FONT=&quot]
ملحوظة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى المثلث القائم الزاوية اذا علم فيه ضلعان يمكن منهما ايجاد الضلع الثالث وزوايا المثلث أيضا




[/FONT]* 
*المثلث الحاد الزوايا* 




*هناك عدة حالات لحساب الأضلاع والزوايا فى المثلث الحاد الزوايا*

*أولا:** اذا علم ضلعان والزاوية المحصورة بينهما نطبق العلاقة الأتية*

*[FONT=&quot]A¯= √B¯² +C¯²*2BC×COSِA*[/FONT]


*مما سبق اوجدنا **[FONT=&quot]¯*[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]A*[/FONT]





*َ**ثانيا**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**فالاضلاع الثلاثه معلومه وزاوية**[FONT=&quot] A [/FONT]**معلومه ايضا ويتبقى زاوية**[FONT=&quot] B , C [/FONT]**مجهولتين**

لايجاد اى منهما نطبق هذة العلاقه الاتيه

* *[FONT=&quot]¯[/FONT]** َ**[FONT=&quot] SIN A/A¯=SIN B/B¯=SIN C/C[/FONT]**

فمثلا لايجاد الزاوية**[FONT=&quot] B [/FONT]**نطبق المعادلتين الأولى و الثانية

* *[FONT=&quot]SIN A/A¯=SIN B/ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] B[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]¯b[/FONT]*
 * 
بضرب الطرفين فى الوسطين ينتج الأتى

**[FONT=&quot] SIN B=B¯×SINA\[/FONT]* *A¯**[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT]* *

وكذلك زاوية**[FONT=&quot] C [/FONT]**من مجموع الزاويتين ثم طرجهما من**[FONT=&quot] 180[/FONT]* *



ثالثا**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**الأضلاع الثلاثة معلومة والزوايا الثلاثة مجهولة نطبق القانون الأتى**[FONT=&quot]:-


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]B¯²+C¯²-A¯²/2AC 
=
 COS A[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]C¯²+ A¯²- B¯²/2A¯C¯
=
 COS B


B ¯²+A¯²- C¯²/2A¯B ¯
=
COS C




[/FONT]* *ملحوظة هامة

**[FONT=&quot] A&B&C [/FONT]**زوايا المثلث

**[FONT=&quot]¯[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]A¯& B¯& C [/FONT]**أضلاع المثلث





الحمد لله رب العالمين


*​ 


​​


----------



## mostafammy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sanasana (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مجاهد سكيني (19 سبتمبر 2009)

أحسن الله عليك وبارك فيك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير على مسا همتك الفعالة


----------



## kirla_81 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى عامر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ممممممممممششششششششششكككككككككوووووووووررررررررر أسال الله أن يبارك لك فى عمرك وعلمك


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم

كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا ولسانا زاكرا


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## odwan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

رفع الله قدرك وحفظك وألف شكر
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمدين علي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ali992 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## العراق نيو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور تسلم


----------



## النعيم س (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا انشاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## navigatorw (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككووووررررررررر


----------



## حياة النفوس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد شيت (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحه الشكر غير كافى ليك ولكن ربنا يوفقك للخير


----------



## محمد شيت (30 سبتمبر 2009)

انت بجد تستاهل دعاء اهم من الشكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وعاشت أيدك ................................................


----------



## rwmam (2 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه ومهمه وفعلا كلنا نحتاجها احيانا 
تحياتي


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك
تذكير جميل جدا


----------



## جمال ناصر حميد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

خير الحساب ما قل وسهل-----مع تقديري


----------



## ahmed almasah (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن احمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير

اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## fageery (5 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Alsindpad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدكـ بجد جمعت معظم القوانين المساحية المهمة .. تسلم الايادي


----------



## تيسير الحديدي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا" واى المزيد


----------



## تامر. (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير ويعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## جواد محمود (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لما تحبوه و يرضاه

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abu_karam (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## kamar (24 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومهم للجميع مهندسي المساحة 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## walid00 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وجزاك الله الخير الكثير عن الجهد المبذول 
وليد صبرى


----------



## ورد النيل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وعيد مبارك عليك


----------



## ابو الأمين (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## besso gas (27 نوفمبر 2009)

hjezx5uthygnggg


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كور اخي على هذه المعلومات الجيدة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسام7 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر بس ممكن قوانين حساب خطأ القفل في الترافرس


----------



## sur_jeh (2 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن اللة اليك وثبت قلبك على طاعة اللة ورسولة


----------



## احمد برقاوي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه القوانين المساحية المهمة وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصراوى اصيل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات المهمة دى


----------



## hany fraag (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*[font=&quot]ياخذ قراءة الشعره السفلى والعليا ويتم طرحهما من بعض والناتج يضرب فى 100 ينتج المسافه ... ممكن توضيح هندسى للجزء ده .... وجزاك الله كل خير.
[/font]*


----------



## طالب ليبي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للتذكير


----------



## علي طه 62 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات وشكرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله واكبر يا سلام عليك قوانين حلوة وهامة وانا استفدت منها كثير 

وكــــ عام وانتم بخير ـــــل


----------



## abdo hanafy (23 يناير 2010)

هى فين القوانين دية يا هندسية


----------



## ابو وهبة (23 يناير 2010)

ياريت برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات الجغرافية الى احداثيات مترية بالنسبة الى مصر جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## cold-pain (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه القوانين المهمه.........


----------



## mahmoud khalid (23 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علما نافعا


----------



## ASHIK (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
رجعتنا والله لايام الدراسة وتشغيل الدماغ
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## goma ali (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وللقائمين على الملتقى


----------



## hابراهيم زين (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hابراهيم زين (1 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اتوكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد2010


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

يعتبر جهاز اللفل من اهم الاجهزة المساحية


----------



## kareem el dede (1 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك في يا اخي


----------



## جمال عبدالمنعم (21 فبراير 2010)

_اشكرك يا اجمل مهندس وبارك الله فى عقلك وعلمك_


----------



## انا فلسطينى وافتخر (21 فبراير 2010)

الله يطول فى عمرك


----------



## safety113 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا من القلب


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## E\ Ashraf Oraby (25 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت حضرتك لحساب[font=&quot] [/font]الانحراف[font=&quot] [/font]أو الزاوية للضلع[font=&quot] ab [/font]فرق[font=&quot] [/font]الاحداثى[font=&quot] بمعنى فرق السينات على فرق الصادات ولا فرق الصادات على فرق السينات ارجو الرد وتساوى ظل الزاوية [/font]


----------



## ezy_sh (25 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك علئ هذا المجهود


----------



## eng_es84 (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله ذخرا لك فى الجنة


----------



## sayedrashad50 (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohie sad (31 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## ibrahim11380 (3 أبريل 2010)

:15:شكرا جزيلا:15:


----------



## emad gomaa (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عميرة (25 أبريل 2010)

بجد الف شكر على المجهود ده
وجزاك الله كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## albsqlony (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## D.NOOR (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على جهودك الاكتر من رائعة بس ممكن انك تعطيني تفصيل اكتر عن ال(azmuth)مع بعض اامثلة وهيك منكون ممنونين لك ومشكور مرة تانية


----------



## سامر الشبح (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وحلو


----------



## j.dev (11 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله ، والحمد لله، ولا الاه الا الله، والله اكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.


----------



## tommalieh (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## م . الفضى (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتير اخى المهندس ومع زخم العمل حقا نحنو بحاجة لهزه
المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خليفه محمد (12 مايو 2010)

حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس جيمي (21 يونيو 2010)

[
معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وتلزم جدا في المشروع , شكرا لك ....


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك لتفيد بة الاخرين

شكرا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (25 يونيو 2010)

رفع الله قدرك وانفع بك الامة الاسلامية 

بس ممكن من حضرتك يا هندسة معادلة التحويل من ميل الى متر ؟ 

انا ناسيها مثلا بدك تحول من قدم الى انش تضرب الرقم المعطى بالقدم في 12 ليكون الرقم بالانش ارجوا انك فهمت قصدي واعطائي المعادلة وشكرا


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (25 يونيو 2010)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> رفع الله قدرك وانفع بك الامة الاسلامية
> 
> بس ممكن من حضرتك يا هندسة معادلة التحويل من ميل الى متر ؟
> 
> انا ناسيها مثلا بدك تحول من قدم الى انش تضرب الرقم المعطى بالقدم في 12 ليكون الرقم بالانش ارجوا انك فهمت قصدي واعطائي المعادلة وشكرا



http://www.alshares.com/convert/length-converter.php


جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (26 يونيو 2010)

م.ايمن جمال قال:


> http://www.alshares.com/convert/length-converter.php
> 
> 
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
شكرا لك يا مهندس ايمن ولكني اريد الطريقة اليدوية اي بمعنى استخدام الالة الحاسبة وليس باستخدام

الطريقة السريعة عن طريق النت او البرامج ارجوا ن اكون قد وصلت فهمي​


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (28 يونيو 2010)

للرفع 

ارجوا التفاعل لمن لديه الطريقة يا مهندسين


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى الفاضل 
هذه صدقة جارية


----------



## محمودامين (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (11 يوليو 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## darsh_575 (12 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss alot


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ali_yass1988 (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## sami kahtan (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاءك الله الف خير


----------



## حسام عبداللطيف (17 يوليو 2010)

جهد مشكور لكن هناك خطأ فى حساب مساحة متوازي الاضلاع حيث انك قلت ان مساحة متوازي الاضلاع = القاعدة * الارتفاع وما قلته هذا هو حجم متوازي الاضلاع
اما مساحة قاهدة متوازي الاضلاع فهي طول القاعدة * عرض القاعدة
وشكرا


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

منتدى مميز وموضوع ممتاز


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

*




*​


----------



## عادل شهاب (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## trgalal (19 يوليو 2010)

الله أدكرك بشهاده ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## ahmed_201 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لى ولكم جميعا


----------



## mostafa3 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودامين (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ... وليتك تضيف باقي القوانين والاشكال.


----------



## surveyor_sayed (29 يوليو 2010)

شكـرا يآ هندسـه ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## المقترب (29 يوليو 2010)

جزيت الخير كله على هذا المجهود وزادك الله علما


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## ياسر تورك (2 أغسطس 2010)

حسام عبداللطيف قال:


> جهد مشكور لكن هناك خطأ فى حساب مساحة متوازي الاضلاع حيث انك قلت ان مساحة متوازي الاضلاع = القاعدة * الارتفاع وما قلته هذا هو حجم متوازي الاضلاع
> اما مساحة قاهدة متوازي الاضلاع فهي طول القاعدة * عرض القاعدة
> وشكرا


 

ايه يا بشمهندس حسام الراجل ما غلطش وبعدين الحجم يستلزم حاصل ضرب 3 أضلاع وبعدين الخط العمودى الواصل من أى نقطه على محيط قاعدة متوازى الاضلاع على الضلع المقابل ليها يسمى ارتفاع
وشكر للمهندس أيمن جمال


----------



## lotfree (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng ibrahem2010 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس خ شلابي (22 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله : مذكرة رائعة في موقع رائع من مقدم رائع في يوم رائع من أيام شهر رائع ننتظر فيه أن تكتب لنا جميعاً الشفاعة من حبيبنا جميعاً سيد الكونين وإمام المرسلين الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدد ما في علم الله .. آمين *


----------



## j.dev (22 أغسطس 2010)

جامدين جداااااااااااا
وشكرا على المجهود ده


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير

اثابنا الله و اياكم*


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
و شكرا على التذكير لهذه المعلومات الاساسية


----------



## عماد داود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ادام الله الاحسان في العلم ومشكور


----------



## aligaber2012 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحه مفيده


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و زاد من علمك


----------



## alkaisar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور جزيل الشكر*

مشكور جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :2:


----------



## alkaisar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله وايانا علما من علمه


----------



## navigatorw (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك , ذكرتنا بإيام الدراسة


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة ويعتبر تذكره هامة فى وسط زحام الاعمال


ولكن لى عتاب واحد فقط

منين اجيب الجزر ؟؟؟؟
من الفكهانى أو من الخضرى أو من السوبر ماركت


* [font=&quot]مساحة المثلث[/font][font=&quot] = [/font][font=&quot]ح (ح-ا)(ح-ب)(ح-ج) تحت الجزر بمعلومية الاضلاع الثلاثة[/font]


----------



## ياسر سمير (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شئ جميل وعلى الدوام واصل اخي الكريم


----------



## eng sara fathy (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذه القوانين بس ممكن حد يوضح ليا اخر ثلاث قوانين متعلقة بالمثلث معلوم الاضلاع ومجهول الزوايا ازاي اول قانون فيهم مختلف عن القانون الثالث


----------



## eng sara fathy (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ازاي القانون الاول مختلف عن القانونين الاخيرين في المثلث معلوم الاضلاع ومجهول الزوايا حيث الاول مقسوم علي زوايا والاخرين مقسومين علي اضلاع


----------



## حمدي الخولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

معلوماتك مفيدة جدا و مشكور


----------



## عماد عبد الرحمن حس (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*السعوديه الرياض*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم - جميل جدا المعلومات الاوليه وجزاك الله خيرا لكن الاوتوكاد وفرعليك عناء حساب المساحه لاي شكل وحساب الزوايا واحداثيات اي نقطه طبعا بعد ماتنزل المخطط وتدوره بعدحساب الانحراف المختصرعلي الاوتوكاد ...,وشكرا


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## naji0123 (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود جيد تقبل مروري


----------



## طاهر العيسوى (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله صالحا
ومع انها قوانين بسيطه الا انها اساسيه وضروريه لا غنى عنها
شكرا لك


----------



## EN.ALI87 (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## كبل (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فلاح محمد ساجد (23 فبراير 2011)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
بارك الله فيك اي أيمن وجعل معلومتك هذه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## عاصم الميهي (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاصم الميهي (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م.أيمن جمال


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## ناصر ابكر (28 مارس 2011)

وفقكم الله في خدمة البشر ومذيد من التقدم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (28 مارس 2011)

ذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنيين صدق الله العظيم


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## رفيق الحداد (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (30 أبريل 2011)

تسلم با بطل العرب


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## قسم مساحة الجزار (1 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخونا العزيز


----------



## توفيق البلول (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك لله الف مليون خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (1 مايو 2011)

مشكورررر جداااااااااااا


----------



## المنبالي (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم اللة خير ما هو قانون حساب grad faktor


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (2 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## كوردستان (2 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا بارك الله بك معلومات قيمه ببساطتها


----------



## ايلماس (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد دحدوح (6 مايو 2011)

مجهود طيب


----------



## shabaz78 (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وادعوا ربي ان يحفظك


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مروركم الطيب و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tager_elmot (9 مايو 2011)

تمام ربنا معاك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (23 مايو 2011)

وفقكم الله لما تحبوه و يرضاه عنكم ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (30 مايو 2011)

اتمنى ان ينال استحسانكم و يكون قد افادكم


----------



## المهندس ابو علاء (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله افضل جزاء وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ayhamalkhalaf1986 (4 يوليو 2011)

ارجو توضيح كيفية استخراج احداثيات نقطة مجهولة الاحداثيات من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات


----------



## حبيب العلم (5 يوليو 2011)

sankuo very math


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## belkhir86 (21 أغسطس 2011)

بركك الله وجزاك مشكككككككككككككككككككككككور على المجهود


----------



## khalilll (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_567 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابوعاصى فيصل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وزادنا وزادك علما


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابو المرتجى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور على هذه المعلومات............*


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arabean_fox (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

*مشكور اخى الكريم على مواضيعك الهامــــه
:63::63::78::63::63:
ونشكرك ونريد لك دائما ان تفيدنا بكل ما هو جديد


:28:اخوك الثعلب:28:
*​


----------



## maged1910 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## kingahmed17 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمو تامر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك خير على مسا همتك الفعالة


----------



## ali abdelkader (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حمدى الحربى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت عنا خيرا ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## jamal_masr (27 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## على باب الله 20 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## مرام11 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي الحطامي (9 يناير 2012)

*اشكك ياخي الطيب*


----------



## علي الحطامي (9 يناير 2012)

*اشكرك عفوا*


----------



## mohamed abd elnaby (25 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## الطاهر الزين (27 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس عبدالحميد (27 يناير 2012)

جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (23 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك ,,,,,,,,,,,,, ​


----------



## ufhs_ifi (3 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## waelmi (4 مارس 2012)

تمام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sur_ahmed_sharaf (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس ونتمنى المزيد من حضرتك


----------



## kazali016 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (31 مارس 2012)

*رحم الله والديك*


----------



## ala khzouz (27 مايو 2012)

شكراً


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صفاء طالب (2 يونيو 2012)

مشاركة قيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## crazy_eng48 (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (9 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووو*:12:*وووورررررررررررر*​


----------



## ahmadalia (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله الخير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## muqdad (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m.eid20000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## hamdy khedawy (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل والدعاء لك بالموفقية


----------



## shadybasha32 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

والله العظيم انت اجمد واحلي منتدى


----------



## أبو حامزة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adam omer 1984 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مارد البوادى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yahyaalkawri (23 يونيو 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abogaser_2010 (24 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------

